# Please critique my puppies diets!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone!  

I would like some suggestions on my puppies diets! I would like to know peoples' opinions for the health and well-being of my puppies.
Coco & Paris are 4 months old.
Any advice you can give would be much appreciated by me. :yes: 

They eat *ACTR1UM Holistic Puppy Food*. It is kibble made in Canada.
It has no corn, wheat, colours, fillers or artificial preservatives.
It has Probiotics and digestive enzymes.

Crude Protein (Min): 28%
Crude Fat (Min): 18.0%
Crude Fibre (Max): 3.0%
Moisture (Max): 10.0%


It has a long list of ingredients...Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, A Source of Vitamin E), Rice, Potatoes, Chicken, Beet Pulp, Whole Dried Egg, Flaxseed, Salmon Meal, Salmon Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lecithin, Sodium Chloride, Kelp, Chicory Root Extract, Cranberries, Alfalfa, Spinach, Broccoli, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Pears, Bananas, Vitamins & Minerals : a long list!, Citric Acid, Probiotics (4 kinds), Digestive Enzymes, Yucca, Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine,Dried Rosemary, Cinnamon, Turmeric, Capsicum, Chamomile, Dandelion, Paprika, Garlic.

Whew! Just typed all that. The ingredients that I don't like are the Dried Rosemary and the Beet Pulp (doesn't that make tear stains worse?)
BUT...They pups are doing great on the kibble. Their digestive systems are wonderful, never a problem.

*What do you think? Does ACTR1UM sound like a good food for puppies?*

I mix in a little ACANA Prairie Harvest (just a wee bit)

The pups do have a food "issue" that I noticed right away.
The pups will swallow whole kibbles, never chewing, in a matter of seconds a whole serving. :new_shocked: 
So I was putting the kibble in a bag and crushing the kibble with a rolling pin.
This gets hard on the hands, so I purchased a coffee bean grinder.
I grind all their kibble, and add water to it before serving them this.
This food gulping makes it tricky to give training treats, so I break a small treat into pieces before giving it to them.

Everyday they get a teaspoon of Astro Original Balkan Style Natural Yogourt.
It contains only Skim Milk, Cream, Active Bacterial Cultures.
I will buy some Buttermilk Powder to start adding to it.
*Is it a teaspoon of Buttermilk that I need to add to it?*

The pups also eat on occasion Romaine Lettuce, Green Beans, Baby Carrots, Broccoli, Tomatoe, and Sweet Potatoe.
*How often can they eat a Baby Carrot? One a day? One every 2 days?
Would a piece of Broccoli cause bloat?*

*At what age can they eat Fish and Chicken???
Are Lamb or Steak tidbits ever fed to Maltese?*
I don't cook that, but my MIL does.

They drink from a waterbottle holder which is either bottled water or water that comes from the purifier on our sink.

I give them Bully Sticks to chew, as they came highly recommended by the members here. * How often can they have Bullys? *
The vet said as often as they want. They will each eat a full one (5 inches long) in about 4 days if I were to let them chew it on and off through out the day.
What do you think? 

Thank You for taking the time to read this. 
It has been a long time since I have had a Maltese puppy so I want to keep learning all that I can to better serve my girls! 

Please let me know what you think of their diets! 

:ThankYou:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

"Whew! Just typed all that. The ingredients that I don't like are the Dried Rosemary and the Beet Pulp (doesn't that make tear stains worse?)"

Just to clarify...I was asking about just the Beet Pulp making tear stains worse.
I didn't mention the Rosemary issue as I figured it was known that I would be referring to the pinned topic on Rosemary and Seizures and I am concerned about that.

Thank U!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not an expert but it seems like you're doing a great job with what you're giving them. If their digestion is good so far- then that's a good indication. I think lamb is okay to give as a lot of treats and high quality dog food have lamb as their main ingredient.
I use the Acana too (the Grasslands) and mine loves it and I feel good about giving it to her as the ingredients are high quality. 

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this will post and actually be more helpful.

By the way, your new siggy is adorable! great photo.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It isn't easy is it? I have been quite surprised with all of the issues.

There are others who will give you better guidance than me, as all I have done is read off here 

But tomatoes aren't too good.


tomatoes can be fatal to dogs Tomatoes (plant and fruit) contain tomatine, an alkaloid related to solanine. As the fruit ripens, the tomatine is metabolized. Therefore, ripe tomatoes are less likely to be problematic for animals. Clinical signs of poisoning include lethargy, drooling, difficulty breathing, colic, vomiting, diarrhea or constipation, widely-dilated pupils, paralysis, cardiac effects, central nervous system signs (e.g., ataxia, muscle weakness, tremors, seizures), resulting from cholinesterase inhibition, coma and death. (This information comes from veterinarians, and the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center.) (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are poisonous to humans, although some people are sensitive to the ripe fruit also.)

Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. The highest concentration of atropine is found in the leaves and stems of tomato plants, with less in unripe (green) tomatoes, and even less in ripe (red) tomatoes.

I am amazed how yours eat the bully sticks :shocked: Lola is now 5 months but has never even managed to chew an end off, although he chews a lot. I just throw them out after she has chewed them for a couple of weeks. Lol.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Beet pulp is actually a great source of fiber. It is also WHITE and does not contribute to tear staining.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 11 2009, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860840


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I would like some suggestions on my puppies diets! I would like to know peoples' opinions for the health and well-being of my puppies.
> Coco & Paris are 4 months old.
> ...


I'm not a nutritionist, so this is just my opinion. Take it or leave it, it's for you to decide. Congrats on your puppies!

Beet pulp isn't white and doesn't cause tear staining. It is a by product of sugar beet farming, and adds fiber to the food. Although there is nothing wrong with it, I personally am not in favor of it as I regard it as a filler. And why is there Oats, Brown Rice, and Rice in the food? That's 3 grains. Not terrible, but a lot of grains. Anyway, this food is basically along the same lines as most of the better premium foods.

I like the Acana line the best out of all the kibble, IMO. 

The other food you mentioned, like broccoli, fish, lamb, steak, etc. are fine for all healthy dogs in moderation-in very tiny pieces and tiny portions. Tomatoes are controversial-some premium dog food companies include them in their food. Since they are controversial, you may choose to eliminate them from your list. If you feed extra veggies etc. and even the bullies, remember to count everything toward their total daily caloric intake. Puppies eat a lot, and they usually will "let you know" what doesn't agree with them. 

Regarding yogurt and buttermilk-probiotics are great for digestion. IMO, it might be much easier for you to buy a good probiotic which is specifically made for dogs, like the one they sell at Animal Essentials, or the Jarrow Petdophilus they sell at vitacost, and add that to the food instead of yogurt plus buttermilk.

Also, if you are taking the time to crush the kibble in a grinder and add water, why not look for a good holistic canned food and add in some tiny pieces of fresh veggies? It might be much simpler than what you are doing. 

Have fun with your babies!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You're such a good mommy doing all kinds of research for your puppies.  

The topic of food has been a sore point of contention between me and my DH. :shocked: He just doesn't understand why I'm always on a quest for the 'perfect food'.  I checked dogfoodanalysis.com and didn't see ACTR1UM. I personally avoid food with beet pulp after reading discussions on SM. We started feeding Eagle Pack Holistic (contains beet pulp) late last year for Oscar, Pasha and Raine and they all started tearing! Oscar never had tear stain all of his 13 years until that food. I don't know if it was the beet pulp but had since decided to only feed food that doesn't contain beet pulp, just in case. They don't have tear stain now but I honestly can't say what in our regimen is the 'cure'.  

I usually fed puppy food to our puppies until they're 8-9 months old. It's a personal preference. When Raine was a puppy, we fed her Castor & Pollux Organix Puppy food. And we fed Napoleon Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy food. The kibbles were small and not as dense and they didn't have any problem chewing them. Could ACTR1UM kibbles be too hard and that's why Coco & Paris were swallowing them whole? Raine would do that if she found the kibbles too hard. 

Are you giving broccoli cooked or raw? I used to give raw broccoli stem and green bean to the fluffs but noticed that Raine would get upset tummy afterwards. Then someone here recommended cooking them first (the raw can cause gas?).

I give Pasha (9 lbs), 1 teaspoon of buttermilk powder, Raine (5 lbs) get slightly less and Napoleon (3 3/4 lbs) about half. With Napoleon being so tiny and he LOVES to eat, I have to monitor that between his food and various treats, he doesn't get too chubby.  Napoleon's breeder gave him tiny amount of cooked chicken when he was 10 weeks old to help him gain weight. I've been giving the gang dried chicken breast as treats from when they were puppies.

I let mine chew the bully sticks about 20 minutes at a time, once or twice a day. Otherwise, their faces get all yucky and stinky! :w00t: I throw it out when it gets down to about 1 1/2" as I don't want them to accidentally choke on the little piece.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Not sure that I'd be grinding up the food with a coffee grinder...are you still measruing it out? I'd rather either have it chopped or find smaller kibbles or think about feeding more frequently so that they aren't gulping.

Bully sticks--when Ollie was a puppy I would limit his time to maybe 1/2 hour or 45 min and I'd only give it to him at night when it was time for ME to relax and I needed a break from him for a bit. I don't think it's a good idea for a puppy to get into the habit of chewing one all day long.

Best of luck!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think beet pulp did cause Perri to stain. When he was on kibble, he stained on kinds that had beet pulp and did not on one that did not. His eyes would get watery but not stain like with the beet pulp foods. Now that he's on Dr. Harvey's he has much less wetness on his face, and any redness will wash away with a face wash; unless my mother gives him too much of their dogs food as treats to him when he's over there. It has beet pulp in it. Some info:

Beet Pulp Shreds (Prebiotic) are the ideal source of moderately fermentable fiber and provides nutrition for naturally occurring prebiotics. *Beet pulp in the diet encourages colonization of bacteria*, which best ferment or digest and discourage those organisms which do not effectively ferment fiber. There is no red color, since sugar beets are white and has an index of 0 on the glycemic index.

So it's good for the stomach but not the face maybe? Once they've stopped teething you could try a food without it to see if it helps at all.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 11 2009, 02:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860852


> I'm not an expert but it seems like you're doing a great job with what you're giving them. If their digestion is good so far- then that's a good indication. I think lamb is okay to give as a lot of treats and high quality dog food have lamb as their main ingredient.
> I use the Acana too (the Grasslands) and mine loves it and I feel good about giving it to her as the ingredients are high quality.
> 
> I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this will post and actually be more helpful.
> ...


Yes, their digestion is so good on the Actr1um, so that is why I am reluctant to try another kind (with the gradual switch). I was concerned about the Rosemary in it though. And the tear staining (which they would be doing on any kibble most likely until they're done teething)
I like the Acana, too.
Thanks for the compliment on our siggie!  


QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 11 2009, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860893


> It isn't easy is it? I have been quite surprised with all of the issues.
> 
> There are others who will give you better guidance than me, as all I have done is read off here
> 
> ...


Hi Silverhaven!
I am appalled at the Tomatoe debacle. :new_shocked: I had no idea so much danger lurked in such an innocent looking garden vegetable/fruit. 
I just knew that if I posted their diets, that I was bound to learn something new! I just love the collective knowledge here on SM.
So THANK YOU SO MUCH for bringing that to my attention. :forgive me: Very scary stuff.
So far, the pups only got cherry tomatoes, without the seeds, BUT never again! This Tomatoe party is over!

Th fact that Lola couldn't bite the Bully Stick got me pondering... 
So I asked at the store where I purchased them AND the "Bully Stick" was actually a Beef Stick: a beef TENDON! That explains it.
A few weeks ago, when I bought them I had asked the shop manager for Bully Sticks and he mentioned a few different types. I must have confused them, as he is super knowledgable and wouldn't have handed me the wrong one. So the pups love the Beef Sticks/Tendons. 

*Does anyone else give Beef Sticks/Tendons to their Malts? Are these okay?*


QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 11 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860906


> Beet pulp is actually a great source of fiber. It is also WHITE and does not contribute to tear staining.[/B]


Thank You, JMM.  That is good to know!



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 11 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860908


> I'm not a nutritionist, so this is just my opinion. Take it or leave it, it's for you to decide. Congrats on your puppies!
> 
> Beet pulp isn't white and doesn't cause tear staining. It is a by product of sugar beet farming, and adds fiber to the food. Although there is nothing wrong with it, I personally am not in favor of it as I regard it as a filler. And why is there Oats, Brown Rice, and Rice in the food? That's 3 grains. Not terrible, but a lot of grains. Anyway, this food is basically along the same lines as most of the better premium foods.
> 
> ...


Hi Nikki's Mom! I know you typed that your "not a nutritionist" but I was hoping that you would answer. Because I know that you have an interest in health & nutrition. And I really value your input on the topic. So Thank You! :yes: 

The probiotics could be something for me to look into. I saw a few brands at the store before but weren't sure on which was better. Thanks for your recommendation. I do like giving them the yogurt, I feel it has some calcium in it. And it so cute, how they get in on their beards and then lick it off each other's faces!

Your mentioning of a canned food, makes a ton of sense. I guess I was hoping that they'd outgrow the gulping.



QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 11 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860940


> You're such a good mommy doing all kinds of research for your puppies.
> 
> The topic of food has been a sore point of contention between me and my DH. :shocked: He just doesn't understand why I'm always on a quest for the 'perfect food'.  I checked dogfoodanalysis.com and didn't see ACTR1UM. I personally avoid food with beet pulp after reading discussions on SM. We started feeding Eagle Pack Holistic (contains beet pulp) late last year for Oscar, Pasha and Raine and they all started tearing! Oscar never had tear stain all of his 13 years until that food. I don't know if it was the beet pulp but had since decided to only feed food that doesn't contain beet pulp, just in case. They don't have tear stain now but I honestly can't say what in our regimen is the 'cure'.
> 
> ...


Thank You for looking it up on the dogfoodanalysis, Cleooscar. :thumbsup: 
I wonder if they didn't add it because it's Canadian? We should complain! lol  

I was giving the pups a piece of uncooked broccoli to play with and chew at... But I like your suggestion of cooking it. 

At the store, I asked for Bully Sticks that don't smell because I remembered what you had written about it. And guess what! They actually make them! They have Bully's with the urinary tract taken out. This makes them smell a lot less, I was told. Because I really don't want my pups to get stinky! 
I was throwing them (the Beef Sticks) out when they got too short but thank you for mentioning that just in case. By that point, they usually look yucky anyways. :yucky: 

As for the kibble chewing issue, I believe that they _could_ chew it but choose to swallow it instead. The reason I think that they can chew it, is that I have seen them chew on things well. Things that are too big to swallow, they will chew at. They have some Actr1um Sweet Potatoe "Cookies" that are big and they eat them fine. And the Beef Sticks, and they will chew on them amazingly.


QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 11 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860972


> Not sure that I'd be grinding up the food with a coffee grinder...are you still measruing it out? I'd rather either have it chopped or find smaller kibbles or think about feeding more frequently so that they aren't gulping.
> 
> Bully sticks--when Ollie was a puppy I would limit his time to maybe 1/2 hour or 45 min and I'd only give it to him at night when it was time for ME to relax and I needed a break from him for a bit. I don't think it's a good idea for a puppy to get into the habit of chewing one all day long.
> 
> Best of luck![/B]


Thank You Camfam! :flowers: 
I measured the kibbles ginded versus whole and it is almost the same. I still use a measuring scoop when I put it in their dishes. I do think that they will swallow _any_ sized kibble and I was worried about choking. The pups are currently getting 3 meals a day plus snacks (yogurt, dog cookie, carrot sometimes) and training treats. I was feeding them 4 times a day when I first got them. They have slowed down a little with the food eating, at first they would eat it all in about 5 seconds. Now, they will eat it all in about 10 seconds. I will have to time it, as this is an approximate. I feed them in two separate bowls now. I just asked my hubby how long he thinks that the pups take eating and he said "They eat like GORILLAS!!!" :smrofl: 


QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861242


> I think beet pulp did cause Perri to stain. When he was on kibble, he stained on kinds that had beet pulp and did not on one that did not. His eyes would get watery but not stain like with the beet pulp foods. Now that he's on Dr. Harvey's he has much less wetness on his face, and any redness will wash away with a face wash; unless my mother gives him too much of their dogs food as treats to him when he's over there. It has beet pulp in it. Some info:
> 
> Beet Pulp Shreds (Prebiotic) are the ideal source of moderately fermentable fiber and provides nutrition for naturally occurring prebiotics. *Beet pulp in the diet encourages colonization of bacteria*, which best ferment or digest and discourage those organisms which do not effectively ferment fiber. There is no red color, since sugar beets are white and has an index of 0 on the glycemic index.
> 
> So it's good for the stomach but not the face maybe? Once they've stopped teething you could try a food without it to see if it helps at all.[/B]


That is very interesting about the beet pulp. I will read about the Dr. Harveys. 
Another choice could be a Natural Balance food, as I know I can get that here.
I wonder if the Puppy Natural Balance is fed by others to their Maltese?


Thank You, Everyone for your advice so far! Coco & Paris really appreciate it! :heart:


----------

